# Movember Reefers!



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Hello my fellow reefers! Join Team MJC on our conquest to grow a mustache for prostate and testicular cancer ..... Yes we are Asian and yes...... We are mustache challenged! But we will give it our best shot for a great cause!

Use the link below to create an account and join our team "MO Reefers" or make a donation to "MO Reefers" 
http://ca.movember.com

This is or Team "Mo Reefers" link
http://ca.movember.com/mospace/index/search?q=Mo+Reefer&type=member

Like us on Facebook to see all the other Team Mo Reefers stache progression!!
https://www.facebook.com/MadJellyCorals?ref=hl

Let me start this off! I just trimmed my peach fuzz this morning! 









We will try to do as many picture updates as days go by! Please share your progression with us in this thread.

~Tony


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

Did you try to give yourself a head start!? (thought I saw some dirt on that upper lip)

Rules to Movember...you must start clean shaven on Nov. 01 lol

Unless your this dude....
This is Movember x2



http://imgur.com/oB5XMuq


Goodluck/have fun! Great Cause!

>jason


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

I didn't have a shaving blade :-( ! Iam Asian I need a head start because day 1 and day 30 might look the same.... Lol:-D 

~Tony


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

thmh said:


> I didn't have a shaving blade :-( ! Iam Asian I need a head start because day 1 and day 30 might look the same.... Lol:-D
> 
> ~Tony


LMAO thats too funny


----------



## jkoot (Apr 17, 2012)

thmh said:


> I didn't have a shaving blade :-( ! Iam Asian I need a head start because day 1 and day 30 might look the same.... Lol:-D
> 
> ~Tony


hahahaha
S'all good!

=P

>jason


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

thmh said:


> I didn't have a shaving blade :-( ! Iam Asian I need a head start because day 1 and day 30 might look the same.... Lol:-D
> 
> ~Tony


 LMAO That's funny.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

So who's going to join us!? Help us fight prostate and testicular cancer! 

~Tony


----------



## gDub (Apr 24, 2013)

As another facially challenged asian, I started Movember sometime in October . Looking forward to seeing updates of your stache, Tony.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

gDub said:


> As another facially challenged asian, I started Movember sometime in October . Looking forward to seeing updates of your stache, Tony.


Thanks dude! We will need all the support we can get!

~Tony


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

As an official global charity, Movember's vision is to have an everlasting impact on the face of men's health. During November each year, Movember is responsible for the sprouting of millions of moustaches around the world. Through the power of the moustache, vital funds and awareness are raised to combat prostate and testicular cancer and mental health challenges.

HOW IT WORKS
Movember encourages men to join the movement by growing a moustache for the 30-days of November. After REGISTERING on Movember.com, these generous Mo Bros start the month clean-shaven, then grow and groom their Mo (slang for moustache), asking friends and family to donate to their efforts. With their new moustaches, these Mo Bros act as walking and talking billboards, bringing awareness to men's health issues and prompting conversations wherever they go.

Movember's not just for Mo Bros. Mo Sistas are an important part of Movember's success. Once REGISTERED, Mo Sistas raise funds and encourage the men in their lives to get involved. Essentially, Mo Sistas do everything that Mo Bros do, without a Mo. Learn more about Mo Sistas HERE.

At the end of the month, Mo Bros and Mo Sistas celebrate their Movember journey by throwing their own Movember EVENTS or attending one of the official GALA PARTÉS held around the world.

Please Help us Spread the awareness by liking our facebook and sharing this post! TEAM "MO Reefers"
https://www.facebook.com/MadJellyCorals
TEAM "MO Reefers"
http://ca.movember.com/mospace/index/search/?q=mo+reefers


----------



## uniboob (Dec 29, 2012)

Glad to be part of the team. I'm going to like this as I usually don't shave because of sheer laziness.


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Help us spread the word for a good cause!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Movember Awareness Saves Lives - US Awareness Story


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll sign up tomorrow tony and I'll show you all what a porno mustache really looks like


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey guys Bryan Kennedy on CanReef just shared his story with me which made me even more proud of what my team "MO Reefers" are doing.

"Hey 
I would like to say thanks to Tony and his Movember crew for taking the journey that is Movember 
I was diagnosed with cancer at 25. I put off seeing doctors cause like any 25 year old guy I thought I was indestructible 
Turns out that wasn't the case. 
I was lucky I did seek treatment when I did because I had an extremely aggressive tumor in my large intestine making its way to my liver. 
Luckily with the help of my surgeon I'm still here today. 8 years 4 months and counting 
Not only is movember in place to raise funds for research but its to raise awareness in males to keep an eye on their health and if nothing else get regular check ups with your doctors guys. 
I realize the dreaded "finger" check up is joked about and avoided but it could be the ten seconds of discomfort that will save your life.
Trust me and don't put off getting things checked out if you are not feeling right. If I continued to think I was tough and shrug off a pain for another month I wouldn't be typing this.

Get out their with your greasy Mo's guys!!! "

Please Help us Spread the awareness by liking our facebook and sharing this post! 
https://www.facebook.com/MadJellyCorals
TEAM "MO Reefers"
http://ca.movember.com/mospace/index/search/?q=mo+reefers


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> I'll sign up tomorrow tony and I'll show you all what a porno mustache really looks like


wooohoo awesome to have you on board !!


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

Extremely happy to see the support here!!! This is my second year and wanted to share somethings that you can do around your work to help raise money for awareness.

Go to the following link and order the promo pack. Its free and really catchy to the eye.

http://ca.movember.com/merchandise/view/id/733


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Another amazing survival story from Starry aka Trevor on CanReef, this is what Movember is about guys!! Spreading awareness about men health!! Please if anyone has a story to share with the community to inspire others to be apart of this movement, Email me at [email protected]

" I had a testical removed last August, the day after I found out it contained a tumor. Then, last month, oct 17 I had a 6 hour surgery done to remove my abdominal lymph nodes (RPLND) I spent a week recovering in hospital,and assuming I need no further treatment, I will be in recovery untill Jan 13th 2014. I am still awaiting the biopsy results to find out if I require Chemo therapy or not.

If and when the Movember site gets the networking function working, I would like to network our ("Mo Reefers" and "No mo cancers!") teams

Again, thank you.

Trevor"

Please Help us Spread the awareness by liking our facebook and sharing this post! 
https://www.facebook.com/MadJellyCorals
Donating or joining TEAM "MO Reefers"
http://ca.movember.com/mospace/index/search/?q=mo+reefers


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Movember Impact on Awareness & Education


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Everyone has a reason to support Movember, what is yours?

GIANMARCO GIGLIO from TheFragTank
"my sisters boyfriend's younger brother (14 years old) was diagnosed with hodgkins lymphoma this summer. The young guy is still fighting hard and will hopefully overcome the terrible misfortune which he has had to go through. He has had to skip his 1st year of highschool because of it. I think can handle looking like a goof for a month"

Donate or joining TEAM "MO Reefers"
http://ca.movember.com/mospace/index/search/?q=mo+reefers
Please Help us Spread the awareness by liking our facebook and sharing this post! 
https://www.facebook.com/MadJellyCorals


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Signing up as we speak

This is day 3 already


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Signing up as we speak
> 
> This is day 3 already


Looking good dude!

~Tony


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Day 5! I woke up today and decide to do the handle bar stache!  I clean the surrounding area and I must say it's started to grow in alright!..... I think the mustache is changing me though .... I felt the urge to comb my hair to one side today! Please share your progression shots with us "MO Reefers"!









~Tony


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Jumped on the boat. Was about to shave tonight, guess not.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Tony you have some dirt on your face dude


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh Hot Dayum!!! This keeps getting better!!! <3 Reefwholesale!!!
Anyone who joins "MO Reefers" and grow a mustache , Reefwholesale will hook them up with a sample package of Fauna Marine Food with their next purchase with Mad Jelly Corals﻿!!! which includes : 
Fauna Min F
Fauna SeaFan
Fauna clam
Fauna Zoa and Ric
Fauna LPS


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Day 7 : it has been years since I did a clean razor shave on my soft smooth baby bottoms face:-( this morning I took the razor to my face and I think I unleashed my inner hipster! 









~Tony


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Is mustache creepy? check this video out!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

We need your MONEY or your MO!!! help us combat prostate and testicular cancer by donating or growing a mustache!!!
http://ca.movember.com/mospace/index/search/?q=mo+reefers

Please like us on facebook and share this post so we can spread touch as many people as we can!!!
https://www.facebook.com/MadJellyCorals


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

MOmembrance day! 
Day 11 : My stache+handle bar is growing in nicely except for this one small patch Iam missing :-( let's hope it gets filled in soon so I can be complete! Also one of my marketing team member aka keener pointed out that I was scarring everyone away with my mean mugging photos so i'll try to smile from now on:-D


----------



## Ben J (May 18, 2013)

I'm in. Great cause


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

We need your MONEY or your MO!!! help us combat prostate and testicular cancer by donating or growing a mustache!!!
http://ca.movember.com/mospace/index/search/?q=mo+reefers

Please like us on facebook and share this post so we can spread touch as many people as we can!!!
https://www.facebook.com/MadJellyCorals










~Tony


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Day 14: My face has never been sooo ichy! Gahhhh I hate clean shave! :-( end my rant! Alright guys let's get down to business! Please my fellow "MO Reefers" post your progression shots so everyone can see what we all about! P. S if you haven't checked out our awesome Movember contest yet please do!










~Tony


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

Wooohoooo $450 so far!!!! Keep the love coming!









-Tony


----------



## CRJ (Sep 7, 2012)

the only downside to this month is when you have a beard, your instantly included into the event even if you have been growing it for 3 months lol


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

It's the finale count down!!!



















-Tony


----------



## DamFish (Feb 9, 2012)

*They are still taking donations*

Not sure when they close the donations but I just added to your total. 
Good work


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

DamFish said:


> Not sure when they close the donations but I just added to your total.
> Good work


wow thank you for the generous donation!!!


----------

